# A lovely lovely scarf pattern



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

http://metalheavyknits.livejournal.com/544.html
I hope someone out in the knitting world will love this pattern as much as I do.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

KarinStr said:


> http://metalheavyknits.livejournal.com/544.html
> I hope someone out in the knitting world will love this pattern as much as I do.


I think I'd like to make a pair of socks with that pattern....


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is absolutely adorable!!! Thank you so much for the link to the pattern!!! I just love it!!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it too.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is really lovely!!
Thanks for the pattern link!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

The best part is the BLACK sheep there.....love it!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

KarinStr said:


> http://metalheavyknits.livejournal.com/544.html
> I hope someone out in the knitting world will love this pattern as much as I do.


I do! I think I would turn those sheep around and make a cowl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Love all those suggestions. Cowl, socks &#128527;.
I am going to use the pattern on an 18 inch doll sweater. Yes, cowl, lovely idea. Thank you


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

So adorable! Thank you for the link.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I also love it......thanks for the link


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That sure is cute!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh thank you,love it,another project whizzing round my mind,which to start first. :roll: :roll:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a really good design--traditional yet edgy, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I only dream of knitting something like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmenr (Aug 13, 2014)

KarinStr said:


> http://metalheavyknits.livejournal.com/544.html
> I hope someone out in the knitting world will love this pattern as much as I do.


I fell in love when I noticed the "black sheep". Thank you so much for sharing this find! Being considered the "black sheep" of the family, I will proudly wear my future "sheep scarf...

:thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Love it! Thank you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Question, love the pattern but on the rows with the sheep is the yarn you use for the sheep being carried throughout, if so doesn't that make for a messy back?


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

as I understand the pattern, it is knit in the round as a "tube," so all of the "messy" part is confined to the interior.

It's too cute!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's the Baah, Baah Black Sheep scarf...or at least that's what I would call it!! LOL I love it too!


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Very Cozy.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just love it!

Hazel


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pattern, thank you for sharing it


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yay, a christmas present for my DH. I always find at least one sheep pressie for him!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I want it! Into the queue.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Absolutely LOVE this scarf. I will be doing it soon, hopefully before the end of winter. I love knitting tubular scarfs, and especially love this with the sheep. Will be doing mine with the two black sheep included.
Thank you very much for kindly sharing this link with us.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Great scarf!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it and download it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like this pattern too!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely, the colours would match my coat perfectly. When I finish the crochet throw I'm making this might be the next project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Bless you! How terrific!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I LOVE IT!! hmmm hat.....handwarmers!...someone might make socks....


----------

